# The Free Form



## Ryan Scully (Feb 5, 2011)

This was awesome Troels! I really love the vibe that continuously evolves through the piece..


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 5, 2011)

How coooool, Troels!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice cue, but I don't follow the part about being liberated. What I listened to was 4-bar phrases and d dorian - white keys, ja?


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree. It's a lovely cut, very majestic and film-ish-(what did you use for the glitch effect?)but I'm unsure what makes it free form, unless what you mean is that you sat down and generated it without writing anything in advance, letting it evolve as you played to the loop?


----------



## midphase (Feb 5, 2011)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Feb 05 said:


> Nice cue, but I don't follow the part about being liberated. What I listened to was 4-bar phrases and d dorian - white keys, ja?



I wish VI Control had a "Like" button for posts.

Lacking that, I'll have to go with a +1


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 5, 2011)

Fun piece. Stutter Edit or The Finger?
It's actually Eb Aeolian Nick...


----------



## Ed (Feb 6, 2011)

I really like this but I remember when I first heard it I felt the stutters got a bit too fatiguing at some point in the middle.


----------



## BoulderBrow (Feb 6, 2011)

> Nice cue, but I don't follow the part about being liberated. What I listened to was 4-bar phrases and d dorian - white keys, ja?



I think Troels is refering to shutting off that self-criticism mechanism responsible for pre-conceived notions of form and self-editing before the notes even hit the paper.

Sounds great, love the vocals!


----------



## rJames (Feb 6, 2011)

Didn't really seem so outside-the-box to me either but I liked it a lot.

I almost felt like Ed mentioned in places where the stuttering was a bit much. But most of the stutters were purposeful which is when I like them most. Some very cool moments in there. And quite solid IMHO of a library cue.


----------



## Udo (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry Troels, it's too structured to be considered "free form" :wink:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 6, 2011)

> It's actually Eb Aeolian Nick...



You're probably right, Patrick. I don't have perfect pitch and wasn't thinking about whether it was aolian - I just shot off my fingers half-cocked.

Anyway, not being self-critical makes sense. I tend to get paralyzed way too often, and it slows me down.


----------



## Udo (Feb 6, 2011)

Folmann @ Mon Feb 07 said:


> Oh ... so there is a specific way of doing free form now?
> 
> I would regard "free form" as something which is unconventional and asymmetrical in essence, but I would also argue that "free form" can be anything.....


It's a fun piece, but there's nothing to relate it to "free form" music (incl. non-abstract).

It's very structured, largely symmetrical and not really unconventional (unless you compare it with "classical" music). It sounds somewhat planned and predetermined.



> If you can show me another score mixing RnB/HipHop, contemporary modern orchestra, +40 synths and stutter/glitch grinding resolution down to 256ths - please go ahead and show me.


That has nothing to do with "free form" per se. It requires skills to bring it together (but there are plenty of tools these days to make it relatively easy).


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 7, 2011)

Folmann @ Sun Feb 06 said:


> Oh ... so there is a specific way of doing free form now?
> 
> I would regard "free form" as something which is unconventional and asymmetrical in essence, but I would also argue that "free form" can be anything. The fact you argue that there is too much structure for free form instantly restricts what free form can be, which I find counter-argumentative.
> 
> ...



As stated before, I really like the piece, but which part establishes the new paradigm? The glitch effect? There are plenty of orchestral/electronic/r&b hybrids out there.

What I see in this thread is admiration for your work and some disagreement as to your premise. I think it's partly semantics- this is the first time I've ever heard the term "free form" applied to rejection of self critical editing that holds an artist back, and I disagree with your premise that free form can be anything-even highly structured! Next week, light and dark will become interchangeable as well. :wink:


----------

